# R.I.P Ficelle



## myhairyrabbit (Sep 6, 2012)

This morning,I took the very hard decision to let my beloved rabbit Ficellego.Not even one month after finishing an intensive peniciilin treatment she developped a bulging eye on her left side and when I went to the vet her incisors were all crooked.The prospects were grimm and involved more pain then comfort for my bunny.

It was not easy but I know I made the right choice for her.

I am very sad and I hope she knows how much I loved her.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm sure she does know how much you love her. She knows that you made the right decision, it was a hard one I'm sure, but she knew it was right. She can be pain free now, and she'll be waiting for you on the other side. Probably to say thank you for a good life! 
Binky free Ficelle :rainbow:


----------



## myhairyrabbit (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you Whitelop, that helps.


----------



## agnesthelion (Sep 6, 2012)

What a tough decision but it was the best one and in an odd sort of way you did what was best for her in the sense that you relieved her pain. They are never here long enough. So sorry for your loss


----------



## HEM (Sep 6, 2012)

We are sorry for your loss
You had to make one of the hardest desicions that you will have to make and I'm sure Ficelle is thanking you that you made the decision you did. It is very painful and hard but know that Ficelle is not in pain any longer or ever will be.
Binky free Ficelle


----------



## JimD (Sep 6, 2012)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## kmaben (Sep 6, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose them and just not fair.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm so so sorry, but i hope you are comforted by the fact that she is very happy and not in pain now! You made the right choice. :feelbetter:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 7, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. We had to make the same decision with our little bug, Coal after 13 1/2 years. It was the right decision, but, even if it's right it's not an easy one. Rest in peace little one and binky free. Blessed be.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 7, 2012)

it is always hard to make that decision, but it is the ultimate act of love. She is no longer in pain, running free with a brand new little body.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 9, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. It is always a wrenching decision to let our little ones go and it is the ultimate act of love. I know she is grateful to you for the life you shared and for loving her enough to spare her pain. She feels your love at the Bridge and she sends it back to you.

Binkie Free, Sweet Girl!
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:


----------

